# Straw Pellets trial (pic heavy)



## Oberon (8 September 2011)

Having been a die hard fan of LWP for the last 3 years, I've decided to give straw pellets a try. I've had a tonne delivered and have bedded my elderly Arab on them tonight. 

The price was approx £15 cheaper. The gentleman on the phone was very nice and efficient. Delivery was the day earlier than I had expected and I wasn't there, but there were no problems.

Started off with clean stable.






I start off a bed with 13 bags of LWP - I opted for 20 bags of these - just for fun






All the emptied bags






Close up






And bedded down






Muddy Arab thinks it looks good enough to pee on....






Pee close up






And I'll take a bow






I'll follow up with how I find them over the next few weeks.


----------



## DollyDolls (8 September 2011)

I've used LWP for years, how do you think these vary?

Also, I normally wet the bed in a wheelbarrow before putting into stable, any reason why your bed is still whole, dry pellets?


----------



## jenz87 (8 September 2011)

I dont get it...it doesnt look very comfortable? :S


----------



## Angelbones (8 September 2011)

I haven't heard of straw pellets so don't know how to use them - do you not have to wet them like the LWP? I'll be interested to know how you get on with them, please keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (8 September 2011)

I am debating using these this year, the company isnt too far away.

I will be really interested to see how they compare with the wood pellets and if the smell is the same as a straw bed.

Thanks for the pics and would very much appreciate an update in the future


----------



## Oberon (8 September 2011)

According to the website - you don't need to wet straw pellets as they break down much easier than wood pellets
http://horsebedding.uk.com/straw-pellet-horse-bedding-questions.html
To be fair - I never used to be bothered to wet the LWP either I found they were only crunchy for one night and after the horses walking on them, they went soft quickly.

I'll update how I find them.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (9 September 2011)

Hope you mixed that pee through quick lol

Keep us updated


----------



## Oberon (9 September 2011)

This is his bed after a night - notice the mess! I chickened out and decided to muck out tonight instead....


----------



## holmedown (10 September 2011)

Thanks for posting the pics - really useful.
I have used woodpellets for last 2 winters and have been putting off ordering some more as very interested inthe straw ones - looked on their website and they are on ebay too.
Have wet / dirty (one horrendous) in stables so would really be interested in how you get on with them / how they muck out how long base to get established etc.  I deep litter and the base of mine (about 3" ) is just solid and been down couple of years - just top up / scrape top layer when needed with the wood pellets - do occasionally mix a bag of safemix in with them tho.

So keep the pics coming


----------



## odd1 (11 September 2011)

i use the wood pellets but soak them & i would be a bit worried about not soaking straw ones, what if they ate some they will expand and cause colic


----------



## Tammytoo (11 September 2011)

I was considering these - keep us posted!


----------



## Allover (11 September 2011)

I used the straw pellets and really did not like them at all, i found them heavy to use and i like to have a good thick bed. I also thought that they looked dirty even when they were new! 

It will be interesting to see how you get on with them!


----------



## Oberon (11 September 2011)

odd1 said:



			i use the wood pellets but soak them & i would be a bit worried about not soaking straw ones, what if they ate some they will expand and cause colic

Click to expand...

When you open the bags, the straw pellets have a chemical, industrial smell, which I actually found rather unpleasant.

Obi loves straw and would happily eat a straw bed all day. When he went into the stable for the first time he put his head down and gave it a really good sniff and deduced these were not edible and went over to his feed.

I can't imagine my horses being stupid or desperate enough to try it 

When wood pellets were filtering on the market, years ago there was a lot of hysteria about them eating the pellets, but I've never heard of it happening.

See my previous pics for the state of his bed after a night in. This was the barrow I took from that bed.






I'm finding the straw pellets comparable to LWP - but a bit dusty. Even though I never used to wet LWP - I'm finding the straw pellets have a little dust, which puts me off as straw dust sets off my asthma whereas LWP never did.

I won't know for sure until I've been using them for a few months if I'll buy again or return to LWP. But at this point LWP are winning.


----------



## Oberon (11 September 2011)

Allover said:



			I used the straw pellets and really did not like them at all, i found them heavy to use and i like to have a good thick bed. I also thought that they looked dirty even when they were new! 

It will be interesting to see how you get on with them!



Click to expand...

Which bedding did you use prior to the straw pellets?


----------



## Allover (11 September 2011)

At that time i was using Alpenspan shavings though in the past have used straw, aubiose (not keen on this bedding when horses have to be bandaged) many different makes of shavings, rubber matting and paper (hate hate hate it!!!). My favourite by far is straw and after that i prefer small flake shavings.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 September 2011)

where did you order them from and at what cost? (sorry to be nosey but would love to trial them myself)


----------



## MillionDollar (11 September 2011)

Interesting comments. We're trialing them this week. So will be interesting what we think too. We are on Flax at the moment, which I love, but is becoming too expensive..........these are half the price!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 September 2011)

MillionDollar said:



			but is becoming too expensive..........these are half the price!
		
Click to expand...

what are you paying for the straw pellets?


----------



## Oberon (14 September 2011)

Paint Me Proud said:



			where did you order them from and at what cost? (sorry to be nosey but would love to trial them myself)
		
Click to expand...

I bought them from http://horsebedding.uk.com/ and a tonne (delivered to Blackpool) cost £237 although you can buy 1/2 tonne.

I am liking the pellets now. The bed has broken down into a soft sand, which my old boy is happy to lie down on. They are very easy to muck out (like LWP).

There is a bit of dust floating around your feet still when you are mucking out, but I haven't had any asthmatic issues from that. It's too early to say, but I am finding the bed is nicely dry (even with my wet boy) and perhaps even more so than the LWP.

The true test will be when The Tank comes in for the winter (along with his Space Hopper bladder)......

This is the bed after a week


----------



## Allover (14 September 2011)

Have you added many more bags, it looks fuller than on the first day?

It also looks lighter than the ones i used.


----------



## Angelbones (14 September 2011)

I've put down some Nedz Advance today for a trial - its a darker colour than yours (actually looks a bit dirty!). I'm fascinated to see how it expands overnight and the next few days. Despite it supposedly not being palatable, my shetland thought he'd got a floor covered in pony nuts when he saw it and is tucking in..

http://www.nedz.co.uk/nedz-advance.html

Will also update so we can compare.


----------



## Oberon (14 September 2011)

Allover said:



			Have you added many more bags, it looks fuller than on the first day?

It also looks lighter than the ones i used.



Click to expand...

No, not added any more bags yet. They've just broken down and bulked out.

Better pic here, it was actually a few days ago. I'll get a newer pic tomorrow.


----------



## OFG (14 September 2011)

Interesting post. Was only doing research today on the alternatives as looking at moving to pellets.

Was looking at Nedz advanced (their straw based pellet which doesn't need watering prior to use), White Horse Bedding and one other which I can't remember at the moment.

Will watch this tread as will be really helpful to hear what others experience. 

Am currently using a chopped rape / straw mix which is great for deep littering but can't use with the Welsh A as she eats it (even though it's supposed to be unpalatable ) and have put her on shavings but she is quite wet and am taking nearly a barrow out each day whereas the oldie I only take out his droppings. Would like to have them on the same type of bedding as makes it easier for me.


----------



## Oberon (15 September 2011)

This is the bed a full week later. It's been used every night (12 hours) by my elderly Arab, who makes a mess of his bed and has been fully mucked out each day. No fresh bedding has been added yet.


----------



## FairyLights (15 September 2011)

I think i'd wet the pellets I'd be afraid of the horse eating some and causing choke or colic.


----------



## Oberon (15 September 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			I think i'd wet the pellets I'd be afraid of the horse eating some and causing choke or colic.
		
Click to expand...

How would water stop that?


----------



## FairyLights (15 September 2011)

Oberon said:



			How would water stop that?
		
Click to expand...

by swelling the pellets so if they are eaten then they dont swell up in the horses gullet or intestines.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (16 September 2011)

Oberon said:



			This is the bed a full week later. It's been used every night (12 hours) by my elderly Arab, who makes a mess of his bed and has been fully mucked out each day. No fresh bedding has been added yet.

]
		
Click to expand...

That looks a lovely bed nice and deep, just how I would want it, wouldn't worry about the pellets that haven't swelled, when I used the wood pellets, if I took out a patch of wee I'd put the new bag in the hole and mix it through a little with the existing bed soon fluffed up.  Mine had a pick at them when they were first down but soon realised they weren't very yummy

Have you taken any wee out yet or just mixing it through ?


----------



## Oberon (16 September 2011)

I take out the 'hockey pucks' of wet out every day, then bounce it all loose on a fork and mix it up.

I'm not capable of leaving any wet in....I just can't do it


----------



## Tammytoo (16 September 2011)

Thankyou for posting this, I'm liking the look of these more and more!

Please keep us updated for a few more weeks,


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (16 September 2011)

Does the bedding when it is wet smell like a straw bed?


----------



## Oberon (16 September 2011)

No, there's no smell. All I can smell in my stable is my haylage.

I toyed with the idea of putting a bag down today, as it's been a week, but there's really no need so I didn't.


----------



## MiCsarah (17 September 2011)

We use this stuff at work, it is good stuff but we do hose ours in the summer or it can get abit dusty. Just a small sprinkling over the bed each morning


----------



## Mince Pie (17 September 2011)

Would you say the bed is deep enough to use without mats?


----------



## Oberon (18 September 2011)

Yes, depending on how many bags you add.

It sits heavy on the floor and doesn't tend to move.


----------



## wispa (19 September 2011)

my main issue with that bed would be the dust content tbf. Other than that looks like a reasonable bed


----------



## NOISYGIRL (19 September 2011)

I've used the wood pellets before and its not dusty, my horse has COPD so I couldn't use them if they were.  

I couldn't get round the idea of mixing in the wee the first week, but I did what they said and it didn't smell, then only took wet out when it needed when it really couldn't absorb anymore, it sort of goes like a hardish patch, take it out and put bag in no soaking just mix it through the moisture already in the bed makes it swell


----------



## Oberon (19 September 2011)

I have allergy induced asthma and dust is my main protaganist. For that reason I can't use straw as it makes me quite ill. 

I was quite hesitant to try the straw pellets, and clouds of dust do fly up when I'm mucking out. But this has not set off my asthma at all.

I would be wary of putting a horse with COPD on them though, unless you wanted to mix them with another bedding.


----------



## OFG (21 September 2011)

Sorry if I'm being stupid but does LWP stand for Liverpool Wood Pellets


----------



## NOISYGIRL (21 September 2011)

OFG said:



			Sorry if I'm being stupid but does LWP stand for Liverpool Wood Pellets 

Click to expand...

Yes thats what it stands for


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 September 2011)

It seems to be staying quite a good colour ! how do you rate them compared to LWP so far ?


----------



## OFG (21 September 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			Yes thats what it stands for 

Click to expand...

Yay, not as stupid as I thought then


----------



## Oberon (21 September 2011)

Still happy with the bed. Not added any more pellets yet, almost two weeks later.






Close up of the bed, it's a soft sand.






This is how deep it is.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 September 2011)

Have to say it looks really comfy


----------



## MillionDollar (25 September 2011)

We had our trial load delivered on Friday. So used them since then...............and I love them so far! Haven't found them dusty, certainly no more than flax. They break down easily, highly absorbant and extremely easy to muck out...........I take out absolutely none of the pellets (except the wet patches of course!). Incredible.


----------



## 3Beasties (25 September 2011)

Now I'm even more confused lol, was going to change from shavings to LWP this winter but now wondering if these would be better instead?!?


----------



## ecrozier (26 September 2011)

I'm in the same situ 3beasties! Not sure what to go with for my two - one clean gelding poos along back wall and wees in same place every night and doesn't really disturb bed, other one who poos everywhere and churns it up!!


----------



## Naryafluffy (26 September 2011)

Does anyone know about the availability of these over the winter and into next year, i.e. if people run out of straw to buy/sell will the same happen with these (or like straw will it become more expensive to buy them)?


----------



## MillionDollar (26 September 2011)

I havent used LWP before so I can't really say, but my neighbour used to and from seeing the straw pellets she said these are much better.


----------



## Bosworth (26 September 2011)

I did check out the price and they are actually quite a lot more expensive than wood pellets if you are actually paying the correct VAT (20%) plus £40 delivery. I was very tempted but a tonne pallet for me works out at £195 + £39 VAT(@20%) plus £40 delivery, so £274 in total. I have just had some wood pellets delivered and they worked out at £229 a tonne including delivery and VAT so I cannot justify the additional expense. Shame really as would have been very interested in trying them.


----------



## Oberon (26 September 2011)

Bosworth said:



			I did check out the price and they are actually quite a lot more expensive than wood pellets if you are actually paying the correct VAT (20%) plus £40 delivery. I was very tempted but a tonne pallet for me works out at £195 + £39 VAT(@20%) plus £40 delivery, so £274 in total. I have just had some wood pellets delivered and they worked out at £229 a tonne including delivery and VAT so I cannot justify the additional expense. Shame really as would have been very interested in trying them.
		
Click to expand...

I managed to get them for £235 inc VAT & delivery, because I had an earlier quote honoured. 

A tonne of LWP lasts my horses approx 3 months. If the straw pellets last longer than that, then they'll be worth the extra expense to me. I'll have to wait and see how they do throughout the winter.

If they are no better than LWP, then I'll use whoever gives me the best price, as I've been happy with LWP for the last 3 years previously.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (27 September 2011)

i have been quoted £3.99 for a 15kg bag today.

I am trying to agree a trial of just 25 bags (so not a full pallet of 66 bags). 

Company are getting back to me later in the week so fingers crossed.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (28 September 2011)

hi. i want to order a pallet (i currently use the wood pellets from whitehorsebedding) but dont need the whole pallet, if you order a pallet its alot cheaper, so is it worth ordering a whole pallet to one delivery point and share it with another hho member? would anyone in my area be interested in doing this?

i havent tried the straw pellets yet, only just started on the wood pellets, but love what i use already and am happy to order whichever work out cheapest.


----------



## Tammytoo (28 September 2011)

A little bird told me that if you say the straw pellets are for fuel (which is what they were originally developed for), you only pay 5% VAT.


----------



## Oberon (28 September 2011)

Tammytoo said:



			A little bird told me that if you say the straw pellets are for fuel (which is what they were originally developed for), you only pay 5% VAT.
		
Click to expand...

But that would be tax fraud


----------



## roops (28 September 2011)

Been using LWp for last 3 years but decided to give the straw pelletts a go.  AND HORRIBLE!!!  I bought 1/2 pallet to try and put a couple of the horses on it for comparison.  They are VERY dusty, VERY smelly - even though I take out the worst of the wet every day and the last horse on the straw pellets is very clean and tidy, the stables with the straw pellets stink - horrible ammonia/wet straw smell - disgusting!!  I'm throwing them away and going back to LWP with great relief.  I wouldn't buy straw pellets again if they were 1/4 of the price!


----------



## Oberon (5 October 2011)

The bed a month later. Still happy with the pellets. 

Not dusty but the bed is nice and dry, the pellets are lasting and there is no odour.

The bed forms a solid base, with a soft sand on top. I'm finding that annoying as I am keen on digging the bed every day. It would be ideal for earth/concrete floors and for deep litter beds.

I have neither 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but either way the bed is comfy. I just need to stop digging everything and leave it alone 
	
	
		
		
	


	





'Space hopper bladder' horse is still happy to stay out 24/7, so the true test has yet to come when he comes in.







Depth


----------



## Mince Pie (5 October 2011)

So how do you muck it out then?


----------



## Oberon (5 October 2011)

With a fork 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I take the poop out and dig for hockey pucks of wet. They're a darker colour than the bed.

The problem I am having is that I'm used to LWP and they only clump when they're wet or have been stood on for a while.

These clump underneath the top surface even when they're still dry - so I'm thinking they're wet and digging them up. I should be leaving it alone - but I can't help it


----------



## xRobyn (14 October 2011)

Hi, do you find a very deep bed is best? My gelding is revolting and has (as you refer to it!) a space hopper bladder. He would flood the stable on straw!

I currently use wood pellets but have tried a big bed and a smaller bed. I'm worried about wasting bedding but at the moment I have to take out at least three shovels of wet because he is SO wet 

Whatever happens I'll be sticking with the pellets because they're much cleaner, smell nice and are quicker to muck out than anything else, but I just wondered whether to try a very deep bed or continue with just adding a bag or so a week so a minimal bed.


----------



## Oberon (14 October 2011)

xRobyn said:



			Hi, do you find a very deep bed is best? My gelding is revolting and has (as you refer to it!) a space hopper bladder. He would flood the stable on straw!

I currently use wood pellets but have tried a big bed and a smaller bed. I'm worried about wasting bedding but at the moment I have to take out at least three shovels of wet because he is SO wet 

Whatever happens I'll be sticking with the pellets because they're much cleaner, smell nice and are quicker to muck out than anything else, but I just wondered whether to try a very deep bed or continue with just adding a bag or so a week so a minimal bed.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely deeper. I have the same issue!

With wood pellets, I put 13 bags down to start off the bed (rather than the 8 recommended) and I rarely bother to wet them. 
I remove the poop and scrape around the wet bit, remove that and then mix the whole bed up. If you don't mix it, the middle breaks down and gets sodden and the sides remain dry. If you mix it, then the bed stays nice and even. I add bags in as needed and never wet them. I use a tonne of bedding in 3 months (for two horses) and it could be made to stretch longer, but I can't bear to muck out horrid, soppy beds - so I use as much as I want.


----------



## xRobyn (14 October 2011)

Oberon said:



			Definitely deeper. I have the same issue!

With wood pellets, I put 13 bags down to start off the bed (rather than the 8 recommended) and I rarely bother to wet them. 
I remove the poop and scrape around the wet bit, remove that and then mix the whole bed up. If you don't mix it, the middle breaks down and gets sodden and the sides remain dry. If you mix it, then the bed stays nice and even. I add bags in as needed and never wet them. I use a tonne of bedding in 3 months (for two horses) and it could be made to stretch longer, but I can't bear to muck out horrid, soppy beds - so I use as much as I want.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply. I think with messy horses once you've tried a bed like this then does it really matter about £ if you don't smell like wee, don't take 45 minutes to skip out daily because you have to remove the whole bed, and you don't shovel wee 

I might order the LWP next time. I emailed regarding the delivery etc but heard nothing back and I think from calculations they worked out only a few pound cheaper. I don't wet my pellets either, he does that himself! I think because he wees in the same spot that spot gets soaked and squelchy but the rest is always dry. I lift the bed most days so it gets mixed up well. It's definitely interesting to read other posts, I might bite the bullet and give him a deep bed next time. I tried putting his bed the whole way across the back of the stable a few days ago, but it was worse because it wasn't so deep, so sticking to a corner now. He very rarely lies down anyway but seems happy to on the pellets, often has them stuck to his sides


----------



## Oberon (14 October 2011)

xRobyn said:



			Thank you for the reply. I think with messy horses once you've tried a bed like this then does it really matter about £ if you don't smell like wee, don't take 45 minutes to skip out daily because you have to remove the whole bed, and you don't shovel wee 

Click to expand...


----------



## Oberon (16 October 2011)

The bed, 5 weeks on. 'Space Hopper Bladder' still refusing to come in at night, so the true 'winter' hasn't really started yet 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It's still the Arab in his bed
Dirty






and clean






I've put 3 bags down in the last 5 weeks to keep the opulent depth


----------



## OFG (2 November 2011)

After reading this thread I took the plunge and sourced some wood pellets locally to where I am to trial with the Welsh A who is very wet / messy / box walker.

Have to say I am really impressed with them and have only put down 7 bags in total (6 to start the bed and 1 to top up) since starting using them a month ago.

Thanks OP for the really informative thread and all the replies from other people who have used wood or straw pellets, it helped me make the decision to change bedding.


----------



## Oberon (2 November 2011)

My pleasure 
	
	
		
		
	


	





'Space Hopper bladder' came in at the weekend for nights for the winter. Still happy enough with the straw pellets but I'm struggling with how the bed compacts. When stood on, the bottom of the bed clumps together. Perfect if you deep litter but I like to dig the whole bed every day and spend forever each day, breaking up the clumps.
At this point I'll be going back to LWP when the straw pellets are used up after the winter.

This is the bed today


----------



## 9tails (2 November 2011)

I'm totally anal about hay in the bed, IME it's made the bed wetter for some reason and I go over it with a garden rake every morning to get all the hay out.  My pellets rarely get disturbed past the first 3 inches so compacting is good!


----------



## MillionDollar (2 November 2011)

I really wouldn't do a complete muck out everyday, its such a waste of time. Just take the wet out every week or every other week!!!


----------



## milesjess (6 November 2011)

I use wood pellets on a deep litter bed. Much better option and I'll never change back. Bed is cleaner, thicker and softer and very easy to clean up.

I'd recommend every owner to try them at least once


----------



## Thai (14 November 2011)

I started using wood pellets last year and loved them. At a county show this year we saw stable gold (straw pellets) and tried them. They are no way near as good as the wood pellets. When they pee it smells and have to take the wet out everyday  Poo gets kicked around everywhere aswell !! Definetly stick with the wood pellets they are the best bedding ever!! xx


----------



## Oberon (14 November 2011)

Thai said:



			I started using wood pellets last year and loved them. At a county show this year we saw stable gold (straw pellets) and tried them. They are no way near as good as the wood pellets. When they pee it smells and have to take the wet out everyday  Poo gets kicked around everywhere aswell !! Definetly stick with the wood pellets they are the best bedding ever!! xx
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree at this point. I'm finding the straw pellets difficult to work with in comparison. 

If I don't lift the bed every day it all becomes solid from being stood on during the night and it's really time consuming and heavy to do. I feel like I'm constantly fighting the bed.

I'll be going back to wood pellets when these are used up.


----------



## Thai (15 November 2011)

we luckily only bought a few bags but we didnt throw all the wood pellets out. Instead we just mixed the 2 together. I put the straw pellets where he pees and now i just mix it in everywhere but where he pees because of the smell!!!!!!!!! Its not as bad if you mix the 2 together but definetly more wood pellets than straw !! Saw a very nice wood pellet bedding at your horse live which had smaller pellets that just ExPaNdEd so much when he wet them.!! Slightly more expensive but you get more in a bag and they expand much more


----------



## Flash_28 (16 November 2011)

I'm going to be using LWP again this winter as they are the cheapest bedding I can find really that my yard will accept. I am massively OCD about my bedding being clean but just can't afford to chuck out so much bedding every day or even if I could, I wouldn't have the time to do it! Can only have shavings of some sort. No straw or paper.

I have 5 horses. 1 is an angel in his stable but where he pees right at the front of his bed I need to remove the wet every day or it gets dragged round the stable. Anything really works with him. Then I have 2 messy ponies, one of whom is the wettest pony I have ever met!!! Last winter I was having to take out the whole LWP bed every weekend as it was just solid with wet! No matter what I did it would come to the top and it would all have to come out. The youngster just has a rave in his stable every night but is also mega wet in the stable! The last one is a chronic box walker and can turn a brand new fresh bed from white to black in one night! She is rather wet too. We are trying her with a stable mirror this year. 

Last year as I was laying the bed I would wet each bag and then lay the bedding. How many people really do just put the pellets in and leave it as that? On the LWP. Is it any better to really wet the bedding when you lay it or should I just leave them as the pellets?


----------



## Maesfen (16 November 2011)

9tails said:



			I'm totally anal about hay in the bed, IME it's made the bed wetter for some reason and I go over it with a garden rake every morning to get all the hay out.  My pellets rarely get disturbed past the first 3 inches so compacting is good!
		
Click to expand...

Same here; would love to know why any hay makes them wttter and clumpier!

Personally, I wouldn't like to lift the bed every day as it makes the bed very unstable and slippery even with mats; far better to put the bed down and leave it down, just take out what you need as and when (I semi deep litter so skip out every day, only take wet out if it surfaces and then fill the holes in with other old bedding then new pellets on top.

Interesting Oberon that you're going back to wood pellets but thank you very much for the trial, it's been interesting.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (16 November 2011)

Oberon said:



			I'm inclined to agree at this point. I'm finding the straw pellets difficult to work with in comparison. 

If I don't lift the bed every day it all becomes solid from being stood on during the night and it's really time consuming and heavy to do. I feel like I'm constantly fighting the bed.

I'll be going back to wood pellets when these are used up.
		
Click to expand...

When we has wood pellets few years back the bloke said not to disturb the bed and to leave it alone, only removing the poop and the patches of wee when they form, when you do remove wet just put a bag of pellets in the hole and mix in a little, that's what he told us anyway, it seemed to work, he said not to lift the bed every day, every few weeks if you HAVE to


----------



## Thai (16 November 2011)

just bought some new wood pellets not  from LWP !! These people are called blue ribbon bedding. They come in 15kg bags and you slit the bag open and pour water in it and it overflows like a magic porridge pot!! Worked out cheaper than liverpool and tbh the pellets look whiter (more pine like) than liverpool so more absorbant ) Ill let you know if their any good.


----------



## irish_only (16 November 2011)

Oberon I have pm'd you.


----------



## Oberon (16 November 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			When we has wood pellets few years back the bloke said not to disturb the bed and to leave it alone, only removing the poop and the patches of wee when they form, when you do remove wet just put a bag of pellets in the hole and mix in a little, that's what he told us anyway, it seemed to work, he said not to lift the bed every day, every few weeks if you HAVE to
		
Click to expand...

I had no problems when I used LWP. 

But with these straw pellets the bed starts becoming solid after one night and if left longer than that, it is really really solid - and I find that really unpleasant to work with.

I don't mean lumps - I mean great big boulders of dry pellets clumped together that are really hard to disperse and that makes it harder to find the wet as you can't get a fork in.

Perhaps they would be good for deep litter - but I just can't do deep litter at all.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (16 November 2011)

my straw pellet bed is very hard too - but i dont mind.

I let the bottom 3-4 inches compact to a solid block that absorbs the wet and rake the top layer over everyday as i lift the poop off the top.

I dig the wet out when it's needed and fill the hole with dry bedding.

I would be interested to try wood pellets after these though, just to see how they compare.

One things for sure....dont think i will ever go back to shavings!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 November 2011)

Oberon said:



			I had no problems when I used LWP. 

But with these straw pellets the bed starts becoming solid after one night and if left longer than that, it is really really solid - and I find that really unpleasant to work with.

I don't mean lumps - I mean great big boulders of dry pellets clumped together that are really hard to disperse and that makes it harder to find the wet as you can't get a fork in.

Perhaps they would be good for deep litter - but I just can't do deep litter at all.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see, looks like wood pellets are better then


----------



## Flash_28 (17 November 2011)

How many of you do actually wet the wood pellets when 1st laying the bed? I'm quite new really to LWP and can't find a good or easy way to do it. Tried to pour the water in the bag but most escapes out the bottom and then it's hard to get the rest out the bag. Should I water it down in a wheelbarrow and chuck it out on the floor? Also how much water are you all using for 1 bag?


----------



## Thai (18 November 2011)

Soak it when you first put it down!! after that, when you are adding it in per week or whatever it doesnt really matter. Some people prefer to soak it others dont. I soak all the wood pellets that go into mine because my mare eats it otherwise!! i think she thinks its pony nuts!! With LWP its best to soak in a wheelbarrow as the bags are really small. I used to use liverpool but now have gone onto another 1 which is in a bigger bag and worked out cheaper. The bags are bigger so  you can slit the bag and add in a bucket of water and let it expand for an hour. It overflows like the magic porridge pot!!!! For a 10kg sack probably about 3/4 of a bucket , depending on if you want to leave a few unbsoaked  pellets in etc. Hope this helps xx good luck!


----------



## 9tails (18 November 2011)

Flash_28 said:



			How many of you do actually wet the wood pellets when 1st laying the bed? I'm quite new really to LWP and can't find a good or easy way to do it. Tried to pour the water in the bag but most escapes out the bottom and then it's hard to get the rest out the bag. Should I water it down in a wheelbarrow and chuck it out on the floor? Also how much water are you all using for 1 bag?
		
Click to expand...

I lay my bags out flat, make a small 2" slit in the top, which is the side if stood up, and stick the hose in for 15 seconds.  I then leave them overnight.  The slit is too small for pellets to excape and I get a nice straining bag of breaking down pellets.  I then cut the bag up in a cross across the top/side and tip out onto the existing bedding.  Rake it over and leave it to take more moisture/dry out the existing bed.

I don't put any pellets in dry, they stick to the poo and I then have to pick them off each poo nugget.  I hate to waste any bedding, I even go through the stuff I sweep out to get the serviceable pellets out and throw them over my shoulder onto the bed.


----------



## Liostro (18 November 2011)

this discussion is really helpful, i am seriously considering buying some LWP now.... i'm just hoping they deliver to Cornwall!!!!
I  cam currently using straw which meanseverytime i go out to the stables i come back inside absoloutely stinking of pee!!!!!!! Are the pellets really good in terms of fragrance?!!??!


----------



## Crazy Friesian (18 November 2011)

Have to say that I haven't had a problem with the straw pellets. I have 7 on them. My old lad box walks and even then it is fairly easy to repair the damage. I tend not to let the bed get very deep (have rubber mats down) and even with the Friesian (who is messy and tends to compact the bed) I just take out the droppings, flick the bed over and take out the wet. I found I had more "problems" if I left the bed to compact. Doing it this way the bed stays light, fluffy and clean. 

They did take a bit of getting used to and I noticed the smell of the pellets more when I very first laid the beds. My stables have high ceilings tho so don't know if that makes any difference?


----------



## Flash_28 (19 November 2011)

Thai said:



			Soak it when you first put it down!! after that, when you are adding it in per week or whatever it doesnt really matter. Some people prefer to soak it others dont. I soak all the wood pellets that go into mine because my mare eats it otherwise!! i think she thinks its pony nuts!! With LWP its best to soak in a wheelbarrow as the bags are really small. I used to use liverpool but now have gone onto another 1 which is in a bigger bag and worked out cheaper. The bags are bigger so  you can slit the bag and add in a bucket of water and let it expand for an hour. It overflows like the magic porridge pot!!!! For a 10kg sack probably about 3/4 of a bucket , depending on if you want to leave a few unbsoaked  pellets in etc. Hope this helps xx good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Which brand of wood pellet are you using now Thai? With 5 horses I am always looking to save a bit of money or a bit of time! Beforehand I have always soaked all of the bedding but some other people on this thread (unless I have the wrong end of the stick) have said that they don't soak them at all. Trying to find a much easier way of being able to lay the beds as it is a proper pain in the butt when laying a wood pellet bed!



9tails said:



			I lay my bags out flat, make a small 2" slit in the top, which is the side if stood up, and stick the hose in for 15 seconds.  I then leave them overnight.  The slit is too small for pellets to excape and I get a nice straining bag of breaking down pellets.  I then cut the bag up in a cross across the top/side and tip out onto the existing bedding.  Rake it over and leave it to take more moisture/dry out the existing bed.

I don't put any pellets in dry, they stick to the poo and I then have to pick them off each poo nugget.  I hate to waste any bedding, I even go through the stuff I sweep out to get the serviceable pellets out and throw them over my shoulder onto the bed.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Found a combination of things people try so may just try a different technique on each stable and see which works out best! The advantage maybe to having multiple horses!


----------



## Tammytoo (19 November 2011)

A big thank you Oberon for sharing your Straw Pellets experience with us.  

I had looked at trying these myself, but you've saved me the trouble and expense and I am sticking with what I have.


----------



## Thai (19 November 2011)

Flash_28 said:



			Which brand of wood pellet are you using now Thai? With 5 horses I am always looking to save a bit of money or a bit of time! Beforehand I have always soaked all of the bedding but some other people on this thread (unless I have the wrong end of the stick) have said that they don't soak them at all. Trying to find a much easier way of being able to lay the beds as it is a proper pain in the butt when laying a wood pellet bed!

Its called Blue ribbon horse bedding. They come in 15kg sacks and if you order 1 pallet they are £3.20 each!! 67 bags on a pallet. so £3.20 x 67 =£215 !!!!!! They add on the VAT on so it comes to about 250 or something. Because the bags are bigger they are easy to slit open and pour water in. I used LWP a while ago but these are cheaper and, in my opinion, better quality. xxxx 

Click to expand...


----------



## trottingpole (21 November 2011)

Thanks oberon, this has been mega helpful


----------



## Liostro (22 November 2011)

Thank u everyone I have put an order in with chorley so fingers crossed they work for me and mine!!!!


----------



## Oberon (23 December 2011)

Just to update.....

I ran out of straw pellets a few weeks ago. The Tank abusing his new auto water drinker and causing leaks didn't help!

Either way, they didn't last me any longer than LWP.

I have since taken delivery of LWP again and I'm much happier. I shall be sticking with them in the future.

Straw pellets have their place for people who can't put wood on their muck heap...or people who wish to deep litter, but they didn't work for me.


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 December 2011)

Tammytoo said:



			A big thank you Oberon for sharing your Straw Pellets experience with us.  

I had looked at trying these myself, but you've saved me the trouble and expense and I am sticking with what I have.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!  But I read the whole thread - up to 10 days ago - and then ordered 2 tonnes of the Stable Gold straw pellets (in half-tonne bulk bags).  We've now got 13 horses on them - the longest one has been on them is 6 days and he hasn't required ANY new bedding.  12 are on rubber mats, but as my 3 year old colt was always digging his mats up, we took them out and gave him a much deeper bed.

So far - so very good.  No smell, far quicker to muck out (was on paper); far less bedding going out with the muck - so less muck for me to shift OUT of the muck heaps.  The horses are staying cleaner and drier.  If it continues to 'perform', it will save me a small fortune in bedding, staff time, my time - and make MUCH nicer muck to spread!


----------



## Flash_28 (5 January 2012)

Thai said:





Flash_28 said:



			Which brand of wood pellet are you using now Thai? With 5 horses I am always looking to save a bit of money or a bit of time! Beforehand I have always soaked all of the bedding but some other people on this thread (unless I have the wrong end of the stick) have said that they don't soak them at all. Trying to find a much easier way of being able to lay the beds as it is a proper pain in the butt when laying a wood pellet bed!

Its called Blue ribbon horse bedding. They come in 15kg sacks and if you order 1 pallet they are £3.20 each!! 67 bags on a pallet. so £3.20 x 67 =£215 !!!!!! They add on the VAT on so it comes to about 250 or something. Because the bags are bigger they are easy to slit open and pour water in. I used LWP a while ago but these are cheaper and, in my opinion, better quality. xxxx 

Click to expand...

Thank you Thai! I shall look into it as I'm running low on my stash of bedding now. After laying the beds and trying to top them up I am running low on bags now.

I seem to be going through the bags at a quite a rate of knots! But on my one clean horse I have he has only had one bag in since the laying of his bed. The box walker is a little easier to muck out, still takes forever but her bed appears so much cleaner. And for the 1st time since we have moved to the yard we are at (3rd winter now) she has actually laid down in her stable. The youngster is still ming but the beds don't seem too bad really. Just wish I didn't have to be so OCD about the beds!! 

Thank you for the person who 1st started this thread as I'm the happiest I have been in a long time with my bedding as are my horses and I have gotten a few good tips by reading through the thread 

Click to expand...


----------

